# Pitbull Frames



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 11:54 AM~12881604
> *
> *



just check out his forum homie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=196942


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2009, 01:05 PM~12881682
> *just check out his forum homie
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=196942
> *


I went through every page and there isnt that many frame pics, most of them are pretty old. Im trying to decide if Im going to get my complete rolling chassis from BlackMagic or Pitbull. Just trying to get as much info as possible because this shit ain't cheap


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 03:26 PM~12883432
> *I went through every page and there isnt that many frame pics, most of them are pretty old.  Im trying to decide if Im going to get my complete rolling chassis from BlackMagic or Pitbull.  Just trying to get as much info as possible because this shit ain't cheap
> *



both guys do excellent work...you couldnt go wrong with either man


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 04:26 PM~12883432
> *I went through every page and there isnt that many frame pics, most of them are pretty old.  Im trying to decide if Im going to get my complete rolling chassis from BlackMagic or Pitbull.  Just trying to get as much info as possible because this shit ain't cheap
> *


theres more on his website. He doesnt post pics of every frame because he does them every week, they all look the same for the most part. There are pics from last week of the 3 frames and 9" rear ends going to new york. So thats about as recent as you can get.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2009, 04:45 PM~12883658
> *both guys do excellent work...you couldnt go wrong with either man
> *


Yup... if location matters Pitbull is closer obviously. I know theres some frame pics on his website including one of mine.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 2 2009, 04:57 PM~12883799
> *Yup... if location matters Pitbull is closer obviously. I know theres some frame pics on his website including one of mine.
> *


http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/frame%20reinforcement.htm


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

mine will be soon :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

The candy blue one is mine :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

my hopper has a pitbull frame and i wouldnt do it any diffrent its the best high quality work will not disapoint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 3 2009, 02:04 AM~12890887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

go thru my build topic good pics of a pitbull frame


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

61 - 64 impala frame


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

cady frame



















just a couple random frame pics


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Great work and you will not be disapointed.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

couple more impala i found


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i take it brent got PAR back.....lol....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 05:01 PM~12896132
> *61 - 64 impala frame
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks familiar


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 05:01 PM~12896132
> *61 - 64 impala frame
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE WELDS !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 05:05 PM~12896150
> *cady frame
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a nice frame :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

it's not that he does them so well,,, it's that hes addicted to welding gas and grinding dust, kind of like a crackhead, he's just getting a fix :biggrin: well that's what he told me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rivi Roller (Dec 24, 2007)

how much for a GBody frame full wrap and molded.


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

what does a g- body frame go for ? do you need a core if you could pm me a car club bro been asking me thanks for your time .


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 4 2009, 08:42 AM~12901889
> *it's not that he does them so well,,, it's that hes addicted to welding gas and grinding dust, kind of like a crackhead, he's just getting a fix :biggrin: well that's what he told me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 4 2009, 05:42 AM~12901889
> *it's not that he does them so well,,, it's that hes addicted to welding gas and grinding dust, kind of like a crackhead, he's just getting a fix :biggrin: well that's what he told me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivi Roller_@Feb 4 2009, 05:05 PM~12902381
> *how much for a GBody frame full wrap and molded.
> *


g-body , 2800 to full wrap ........ molding prices vary a bit ,,, if your interested please call


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 4 2009, 02:42 PM~12901889
> *it's not that he does them so well,,, it's that hes addicted to welding gas and grinding dust, kind of like a crackhead, he's just getting a fix :biggrin: well that's what he told me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol............... that shit is catching up with me for real ..............


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

61 -64 impala wishbones ..











upper and lower impala control arms


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

g-body 9 inch ford chromed


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Feb 4 2009, 10:37 AM~12901634
> *That is a nice frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thankyou :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 5 2009, 08:27 PM~12918705
> *g-body 9 inch ford chromed
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 5 2009, 06:27 PM~12918705
> *g-body 9 inch ford chromed
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 5 2009, 09:27 PM~12918705
> *g-body 9 inch ford chromed
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice right there


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 02:47 PM~12896558
> *couple more impala i found
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

is that 2800 for the g-body frame alone or with suspension done also,uppers,lowers,front and back?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Feb 6 2009, 05:06 PM~12929315
> *is that 2800 for the g-body frame alone or with suspension done also,uppers,lowers,front and back?
> *


im pretty sure just frame homie


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 3 2009, 07:01 PM~12896132
> *61 - 64 impala frame
> 
> 
> ...


damn, nice ass welds


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 5 2009, 06:27 PM~12918705
> *g-body 9 inch ford chromed
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Feb 6 2009, 08:06 PM~12929315
> *is that 2800 for the g-body frame alone or with suspension done also,uppers,lowers,front and back?
> *



And trust me you can shop prices all you want, but you WILL get what you pay for.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 5 2009, 06:27 PM~12918705
> *g-body 9 inch ford chromed
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 PRICE? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 7 2009, 05:24 PM~12933536
> *:0  :0  PRICE? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


chromed and all put together , about 2800


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I really like the way pitbull does things,but I think they need to invest in some anti-spatter,lol


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 8 2009, 02:11 AM~12937186
> *I really like the way pitbull does things,but I think they need to invest in some anti-spatter,lol
> *


I'm pretty sure he grinds all welds before it goes to the customer.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 5 2009, 08:27 PM~12918705
> *g-body 9 inch ford chromed
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I had to wipe the drool from my chin


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Feb 10 2009, 03:31 PM~12963343
> *:0 I had to wipe the drool from my chin
> *


Dont be talking about my rear-end like that, go wash your mouth homie lol :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 10 2009, 07:09 PM~12965340
> *Dont be talking about my rear-end like that, go wash your mouth homie lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 5 2009, 06:23 PM~12918663
> *61 -64 impala wishbones ..
> 
> 
> ...




HOW MUCH UPPER A ARMS


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt for Pitbull


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 7 2009, 06:17 PM~12936877
> *chromed and all put together , about 2800
> *


2800 for a frame, all chrome parts put together ? I'll take 2. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

aaaaaaahhhh ,,, whatup bIg D


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

how much for a 93 cadillac fleetwood frame?


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

fully wrapped?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 5 2009, 08:27 PM~12918705
> *g-body 9 inch ford chromed
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR A REAREND LIKE THIS FOR A 64 IMPALA 9INCH REINFORCED AND PLATED TO MILWAUKEE 53215


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ pmed^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

To The Mofo Top for Brent. Post plenty of pics for my build up album :thumbsup:


----------

